# Drawers out of square help!



## Hockeynut (Oct 24, 2013)

First of all I am new to woodworking, I have attempted to build a few drawers for our kitchen. Using a locking rabbit joint, when I installed them one side stuck out past the cabinet about a 1/8"" in. I am using accuride ball bearing slides. Help!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hockeynut said:


> First of all I am new to woodworking, I have attempted to build a few drawers for our kitchen. Using a locking rabbit joint, when I installed them one side stuck out past the cabinet about a 1/8"" in. I am using accuride ball bearing slides. Help!


One side is likely longer than the other, or the slides may not be installed correctly. Can you post a picture?








 







.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when building any box, take the time to take diagonal measurements to adjust your square before the glue sets. i find it more reliable than setting a square on the corner. you may find you drawer is square and the cabinet is not. btdt. you may get some correction with slide mounting locations, if you have any lateral adjustment at the back of the slides inside the cabinet


----------



## Hockeynut (Oct 24, 2013)

I can do that. Using a small square I can tell that it is not perfectly square. Maybe a 1/16 " of a inch. I was thinking that the box might have racked a bit when I assembled and glued it up.


----------



## Hockeynut (Oct 24, 2013)

I did run a tape diagonally it was off about a sixteenth of a inch from one side to the other...


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

A lot depends on the construction of the drawer. I glue my bottoms in making corrections pretty much impossible, if you left it loose you might be able to square it up by clamping across the long diagonal. Move it more than needed (maybe 1/8") and let it sit over night or 24 hours. I think maybe I'd just build a new drawer. You can do some things with the slides to get it flush to the front but it might be easier to just start over, and make sure it's stays square when clamping. On other thing to watch, it can be square but not flat. So make sure it stays flat as well.


----------



## Hockeynut (Oct 24, 2013)

I did glue the bottom. I am going to build a new one just dont want to make same mistake!


----------



## Hockeynut (Oct 24, 2013)

cabinetI did figure out the problem.. I took the screws out of the back brackets and let the drawer float on the front brackets. Presto! The drawer slide on the side that was not sticking out needed some horizontal movement out towards the side of the cabinet and lowered. Praise the good Lord Jesus that fixed it!! Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hockeynut said:


> First of all I am new to woodworking, I have attempted to build a few drawers for our kitchen. Using a locking rabbit joint, when I installed them one side stuck out past the cabinet about a 1/8"" in. I am using accuride ball bearing slides. Help!


Your title said the drawers were out of square. However, in the body you say nothing about square. Are they out of square? How did you determine that? There are other things beside being square that could cause the condition you observed.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How are the slides mounted in the cabinet? Are they mounted to the sides of the cabinet or are they mounted to the faceframe in front and something like plastic clips in the back. If there is any wiggle room all you have to do is move the cabinets members left or right at the back to make the front close good.


----------



## AJH (Apr 11, 2013)

I know that the bible said Jesus was a carpenter, but I didn't know he will come to your house and fix stuff that's great!
I start putting a list together tomorrow.:smile:


----------

